# There_There's picture thread



## there_there

i had mentioned before that i look fat in every shirt i own now - here's proof 

i'm a little wary...they have no idea that i've even gained an ounce (i last saw them over a month ago, and the work clothes i was wearing hid everything). I'm starting to look just a little chubby in the face, so i'm expecting my mom to make some sort of comment (i'll be shocked if she doesn't actually). But if they get a look at my midsection....*shivers*

but on the other hand, if i put this off any longer, when i see them in another four weeks its going to be even more shocking - i'm sure i'll be 10 pounds heavier by then

what to do, what to do.....


----------



## there_there

well, i'm up to 207 - not 210, but close enough


----------



## cupcake

Cute belly.  Looking at you now, I wouldn't think that you once had abs.


----------



## there_there

cupcake said:


> Cute belly.  Looking at you now, I wouldn't think that you once had abs.



thanks 


yeah, it's getting pretty doughy, eh?


----------



## cupcake

Yup. Looks like you're starting to get love handles too.


----------



## there_there

cupcake said:


> Yup. Looks like you're starting to get love handles too.



funny you should say that, was just messing around with my cam and those love handles 


its gotten to to the point where i can lift my love handles (and any of my back/side-fat for that matter...) and watch them jiggle & settle into place.

here's a quick shot where i pulled all the fat to the side (so its a straight line like it used to be) and then a shot of what they look like when i just relax


----------



## lara

you look great! very sexy


----------



## there_there

lara said:


> you look great! very sexy



thanx hun


----------



## HDANGEL15

there_there said:


> well, i'm up to 207 - not 210, but close enough



*its looking great....another 50 or more will look even better *
:smitten:


----------



## there_there

HDANGEL15 said:


> *its looking great....another 50 or more will look even better *
> :smitten:



thanx hun  the battle continues  :eat1:


----------



## there_there

i swear....i'm enjoying these thing more than what's accumulating on my belly 

its taking less effort to emphasize the gain in these pics - before long i have a feeling it wont take any effort at all


also...the creases forming underneath my pecs and across my belly button seem to be becoming permanent features


----------



## luv_lovehandles

ooh im growing those myself, my g/f luvs um


----------



## there_there

missaf generously offered to move all my gain shots to this post (thanks again) - i'll be posting all my gain shots in here from now on  :eat1:


----------



## there_there

here's another shot showing how in shape i was before...(this also shows my face - if you try to zoom in it gets blurry though)

man....it already seems like ancient history.....


----------



## BeeBee

When I was 21 I was 165 pounds and 6'2". 14 years later was about 450 and never took any progress pictures... I must have missed something!View attachment ByRiver.jpg


----------



## there_there

i realized last night i've been directing way too much of my time/energy to this process - so i'm going to disappear for a while

i'm not sure if that means i'm going to stop gaining or not (the final toll on an empty stomach was 205 - a 15 pound gain)......i guess time will tell

but for sure, if i do keep gaining, there will be shots of it here in the future  take care all


----------



## Daknee

there_there said:


> i realized last night i've been directing way too much of my time/energy to this process - so i'm going to disappear for a while
> 
> i'm not sure if that means i'm going to stop gaining or not (the final toll on an empty stomach was 205 - a 15 pound gain)......i guess time will tell
> 
> but for sure, if i do keep gaining, there will be shots of it here in the future  take care all




This makes me feel as the TV networks do. One gets interested in a program and it's cancelled.

Wish you the best. Once you get fat you cant go back. Thats what happened to me


----------



## there_there

Daknee said:


> This makes me feel as the TV networks do. One gets interested in a program and it's cancelled.
> 
> Wish you the best. Once you get fat you cant go back. Thats what happened to me




well, for what its worth, day one of my "diet" has consisted of Wendy's for lunch, plus the Taco Bell i just brought home with me. my attempt to be healthy at lunch consisted of ordering "diet pop" - but that fell by the wayside already at the TAco Bell drive though

lol

oh yeah - and the 2,000 calories of creme puffs & twinkies from yesterday are still settling onto my belly....


so i guess what i'm saying is, you're probably right - i've most likely started something i wont be able to stop. So future updates are very likely....i just need to stop focusing on this so much/posting on here so much that i forget to pay attention to other things in my life......i just have a tendency to get wrapped up in things if im not careful - this being a perfect example


----------



## Tori DeLuca

there_there said:


> i realized last night i've been directing way too much of my time/energy to this process - so i'm going to disappear for a while
> 
> i'm not sure if that means i'm going to stop gaining or not (the final toll on an empty stomach was 205 - a 15 pound gain)......i guess time will tell
> 
> but for sure, if i do keep gaining, there will be shots of it here in the future  take care all




Say it aint so...:huh:


----------



## there_there

Tori DeLuca said:


> Say it aint so...:huh:



yeah i'm kinda in limbo right now....its an awkward point, because even though i've turned soft and somewhat chubby (in certain places)......there's still such a long way to go before i would be even remotely considered fat.....

my hope is that my eating habits have changed enough that i'll slowly get bigger....and reach a point where i'll be motivated to start actively gaining again

so hopefully there'll be more to post in the future


----------



## there_there

here's a couple shots in my now-tight underwear 

i love this crease i'm getting on my thighs.......

also you can see how much my tattoo has been flattened out by the fat (or at least how it contorts it when i'm sitting down) - that used to be a perfect circle at all times


----------



## there_there

i dont seem to be losing any weight or changing my eating habits (vice versa) ;-)

here's some new pics (and a comparison shot since i took the older ones down last week). My belly button is really starting to paunch out......


----------



## channelgirl06

Hi there-there, i'm new here but i've viewed all your pictures and i adore your progress. please keep posting pictures. I can't wait to see a face pic of you, your belly is so sexy. please keep gaining and posting. - Channelgirl


----------



## Daknee

there_there said:


> i dont seem to be losing any weight or changing my eating habits (vice versa) ;-)
> 
> here's some new pics (and a comparison shot since i took the older ones down last week). My belly button is really starting to paunch out......




Since you're not changing your eating habits, does this mean you have decided to continue gaining?


----------



## there_there

Daknee said:


> Since you're not changing your eating habits, does this mean you have decided to continue gaining?




well, look at it this way....my eating habits now = 4,000 calories per day and i've stopped exercising completely......so something has got to give


----------



## there_there

this (about 3 weeks ago) was my last pair of jeans that "fit" normally. I'm about to head home to see my folks, and i went to put these on, and oh my god!!! It seriously took some effort to get them button (and mind you, this was on an empty stomach). Here's a shot - this ought to be interesting once i'm stuffed with food later today


----------



## HDANGEL15

there_there said:


> this (about 3 weeks ago) was my last pair of jeans that "fit" normally. I'm about to head home to see my folks, and i went to put these on, and oh my god!!! It seriously took some effort to get them button (and mind you, this was on an empty stomach). Here's a shot - this ought to be interesting once i'm stuffed with food later today



*don't skimp on the pies..or 2nds, 3rds or 4ths* :eat1:


----------



## matromaq

there_there said:


> this (about 3 weeks ago) was my last pair of jeans that "fit" normally. I'm about to head home to see my folks, and i went to put these on, and oh my god!!! It seriously took some effort to get them button (and mind you, this was on an empty stomach). Here's a shot - this ought to be interesting once i'm stuffed with food later today



Hope all went well.. those don't look like they have room for eating at all


----------



## there_there

matromaq said:


> Hope all went well.. those don't look like they have room for eating at all



i had to unbutton them after about 20 minutes.....and that was just from having lunch prior to dinner ;-) i took a couple good shots - i'll upload them tonight after work


----------



## channelgirl06

i love all of your pics, do hope you keep gaining. How are your biceps? I'd love to see some pics, biceps and face maybe?


----------



## there_there

channelgirl06 said:


> i love all of your pics, do hope you keep gaining. How are your biceps? I'd love to see some pics, biceps and face maybe?



here's me after dinner yesterday 


my arms have been one area that has remained relatively unchanged (although the muscles are starting to soften a little....) - no real gain there yet


----------



## channelgirl06

Wow:eat1: , i like. keep goin. what sports did you used to play?


----------



## there_there

this is becoming my friday night tradition....come home, take a nice long shower, shave my chest/belly......then squeeze into a tight pair of jeans to survey the week's "damage"


----------



## channelgirl06

thats not damage, its progress. Have you bought any new jeans yet? Or are you just gonna wear them below the belly like a cowboy with a gut does. Can't wait to see more posts


----------



## there_there

channelgirl06 said:


> thats not damage, its progress. Have you bought any new jeans yet? Or are you just gonna wear them below the belly like a cowboy with a gut does. Can't wait to see more posts





i definitely need new jeans....i had to wear these home yesterday and they were just about cutting off my circulation (though i wore them around my waist obviously)

i'm actually looking forward to that - ive always been a size 34 (thats what those jeans are) but i have to be up to 36/38 by now....


----------



## channelgirl06

You tried any of your old running shorts or gym clothes? Those are elastic so they should fit. Do your shirts still fit?


----------



## there_there

just a couple shots from tonight...


----------



## lara

hmmmmm, jummy!!


----------



## channelgirl06

i like... :eat2:


----------



## Tori DeLuca

You are looking fantastic babe! *smooch*


----------



## there_there

Tori DeLuca said:


> You are looking fantastic babe! *smooch*



thanx hun (and all)  :eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15

there_there said:


> just a couple shots from tonight...



*
really starting to get a belly and love handles...cut you are NO MORE....moving into chubby territory : > LOOKIN AMAZING​* :eat1:


----------



## there_there

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> really starting to get a belly and love handles...cut you are NO MORE....moving into chubby territory : > LOOKIN AMAZING​* :eat1:



thanx hun - yep, my skinny days are seeming more and more distant...i'm up to 210 now. At least a 20 pound gain since late august :eat1:


----------



## there_there

was just laying in bed and couldn't get this out of my mind so i thought i'd post it 

its been somewhat of a struggle to gain this first 20 pounds. I flip-flopped on it a couple of times, and would look in the mirror after not stuffing myself for a couple days and think, "well you haven't really gained that much anyways....may as well quit"

But i really think ive reached a turning point. I absolutely have love handles now, without any attempt at emphasizing them. I've built up a nice half inch layer of fat across my previously ripped abs (although, it looks and feels like a hell of a lot more than that when i'm sitting down, or wearing tight jeans...as my pics attest to) 

and its like i've got my base layer now. And the results should really start to show as i gain this next 20. I can tell my body is changing too....i ate tons of fast/fatty foods all day (at least 4,000 calories), and yet i'm sitting her at 10:30 thinking about the ice cream sandwhiches and coke in the fridge. Just non-stop hungry lately.....:eat1: 

well i'll stop rambling now


----------



## there_there

look how far my love handle rolls over the edge of these pants now when i'm standing........


----------



## HDANGEL15

there_there said:


> look how far my love handle rolls over the edge of these pants now when i'm standing........



*getting chubby there there............nice!!*


----------



## there_there

HDANGEL15 said:


> *getting chubby there there............nice!!*



thanx hun


----------



## there_there

just for the hell of it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

When did you get that tattoo just below your belly button in the second pic?


----------



## there_there

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When did you get that tattoo just below your belly button in the second pic?



just this past June - why?


----------



## there_there

just a couple shots....i loved how it looks with the angle on the second one


----------



## there_there

i love this shot - i'm really starting to get fat


----------



## Tori DeLuca

there_there said:


> i love this shot - i'm really starting to get fat



I think you look fantastic.:wubu:


----------



## there_there

Tori DeLuca said:


> I think you look fantastic.:wubu:



thanx hun :kiss2:


----------



## there_there

freshly shaved


----------



## there_there

if it wasn't for the tattoos.........


----------



## lara

oooh jummy! nice nice nice!!


----------



## there_there

lara said:


> oooh jummy! nice nice nice!!



thanx hun


----------



## there_there

up to 210 on an empty stomach - i have a feeling 220 isn't too far off.....


----------



## one_shy_writer

Oh my. Well, then. Hi.


----------



## there_there

one_shy_writer said:


> Oh my. Well, then. Hi.



a little more of me than you remembered?


----------



## estrata

I dunno if its just the angle but I think this might be getting interesting.


----------



## there_there

estrata said:


> I dunno if its just the angle but I think this might be getting interesting.



probably a little of both - as they say, where there's smoke, there's fire


----------



## there_there

as of tonight...


----------



## there_there

and from the looks of these pics, it does not seem to be working ;-)


----------



## there_there

about 15 weeks of gaining.....


----------



## Christine

Looking good, nice to see those abs all gone


----------



## there_there

Christine said:


> Looking good, nice to see those abs all gone



thanks.....i know......looking at that comparison, its hard to believe i used to have abs.........

what will really be fun is once my belly catches up to my love handles  although by then, those will probably still be larger (proportionally) :eat1:


----------



## kattylee

Hey, nice belly pics. But why are you dieting!!!!! Surely you can see it feels a lot nicer to have a smooth round belly than abs?? x


----------



## kattylee

And PS, I LOVE lovehandles! x


----------



## there_there

kattylee said:


> Hey, nice belly pics. But why are you dieting!!!!! Surely you can see it feels a lot nicer to have a smooth round belly than abs?? x



thanx hun 

well, i gained this weight on purpose....and i had a change of heart momentarily (actually i've had a few of them....) - but i seem to be past the point of no-return......


----------



## kattylee

Ah...I see. Well, it's Christmas, it would be silly not to take advantage of all the yummy foods and huge meals (and post pics of course!).

X


----------



## there_there

kattylee said:


> Ah...I see. Well, it's Christmas, it would be silly not to take advantage of all the yummy foods and huge meals (and post pics of course!).
> 
> X



amen  i just got over the flu (was sick for 2 weeks) - thought i had dropped a few lbs but it seems to have just been water weight

now that i'm all better, i have a feeling things are going to hit overdrive again


----------



## Mercedes

Awww why did you remove all the pics from pages 1-3 of this thread??? I never noticed this thread before and was so eager to have a peek!


----------



## there_there

Mercedes said:


> Awww why did you remove all the pics from pages 1-3 of this thread??? I never noticed this thread before and was so eager to have a peek!



well, the few times that i've told myself i was gonna cut this out and stop gaining, i took off the pictures to try and motivate myself.....but i'm getting fat and lazy now - not much chance of it happening anymore 

that before & after pretty much tells the story though- if you want any others, PM me with an email addy


----------



## estrata

there_there said:


> but i seem to be past the point of no-return......



Thank god for points of no return!


----------



## there_there

estrata said:


> Thank god for points of no return!



amen ;-)

once i give in completely (which is soon to come....) im sure the pounds will pile on


----------



## there_there

just a couple new ones


----------



## there_there

fllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaab


----------



## stungunmillie

Oh man, I'm digging this thread... can't wait to see that Radiohead tattoo get a little bigger... ^__^


----------



## there_there

after stuffing myself over the holidays.....

oh, and kudos to the Radiohead comment ;-)


----------



## kattylee

Thanks for updating. I love "belly diaries"! Starting to look really good x


----------



## kattylee

what size pants you wearing now?


----------



## there_there

kattylee said:


> what size pants you wearing now?



thanx hun - i'm still squeezing myself into my old size 34's, but i have to unbutton them as soon as i sit down (if i have them buttoned and try to tie my shoes, hurts too bad to go through with it)

i'm ready for 36's, if not 38's.....those white pants i always take my shots in are very stretchy in the waist - my normal blue jeans are almost to the point where i cant button them anymore :eat1:


----------



## kattylee

Well you are looking great! Could be time for a shopping trip. What have ur friends/family said about ur gain?

BTW... I posted a couple of pics on the belly thread if ur interested, although not sure if ur a FA or just a gainer (I thought I was just a FFA and into BHM but it seems I have been enticed into gaining a little too, isn't it funny how easy it is to cross boundaries) x


----------



## there_there

kattylee said:


> Well you are looking great! Could be time for a shopping trip. What have ur friends/family said about ur gain?
> 
> BTW... I posted a couple of pics on the belly thread if ur interested, although not sure if ur a FA or just a gainer (I thought I was just a FFA and into BHM but it seems I have been enticed into gaining a little too, isn't it funny how easy it is to cross boundaries) x



i am both too....actually you just hit the nail on the head about me - i've been an FA my entire life, and all the sudden its like i'm living out my own personal weight gain story....so hot 

my family hasnt said much - i wear baggy clothing when i go home now...they know im "a little out of shape" but they have no idea how far its gone...lol 

my girlfriend has started to kind of give me crap about it....i say i'm going back to the gym and she just rolls her eyes and says, "sure..i've been hearing that for 3 months....." - i'm curious how she'll react 10-20 pounds from now

i dont think i could reverse this now if i wanted to - i've tried several times, and i just keep gaining and gaining.....


----------



## kattylee

Interesting....so if you are a FA is ur girlfriend not a big girl herself? 
It's so kinda hard for me to read that she says that, a contrast with my relationship situ (he has gained, he wants to lose it, I am desperately trying to persuade him not too....but it's hard without shouting out I LOVE YOUR BELLY AND WANT IT TO BE BIGGER!!).


----------



## there_there

oh...here's a B & A of my belly i really liked (in case anyone missed it)


----------



## cokenpepsirthesame

:shocked: 
Nice job man!, you're my role model. I hope to get into all this someday...


----------



## lara

looking good! 
i think i'm starting to understand why people love the holiday season so much, man, you look hot!


----------



## there_there

lara said:


> looking good!
> i think i'm starting to understand why people love the holiday season so much, man, you look hot!



thanx hun :eat1:


----------



## there_there

i went through my phone today, and found all of the pics i had long since deleted from my computer (during various attempt to stop gaining....) and i decided to put together a little comparison of August, October, and now (end of december)

i have to say, its a little shocking to see for me....some of my "thin" pics that i've posted on here were really after i had put on a few pounds, but still looked ripped. This one from August..i mean, i am rock solid muscle. And comparing that to october and december.....lol:blink:


----------



## channelgirl06

:eat1: Nice!!!! You've come such a long way, just don't quit now. Can't wait to see you gain more in 07'!!!


----------



## there_there

channelgirl06 said:


> :eat1: Nice!!!! You've come such a long way, just don't quit now. Can't wait to see you gain more in 07'!!!



something tells me you're going to get your wish....i've put on the last 5 without even trying


----------



## kattylee

Hey, tried to reply to your PM but it said you didn't accept messages? Is your mailbox full? x


----------



## there_there

and it hasn't been working - up to 213 

the layer of flab on my stomach/sides is getting close to an inch....


----------



## Butterbelly

Ohhhh, I love chubby bellies like that......PERFECT!!!! :smitten:


----------



## there_there

thanks  here's my before shot (from august of 2006)


----------



## Daknee

there_there said:


> and it hasn't been working - up to 213
> 
> the layer of flab on my stomach/sides is getting close to an inch....



Yup those diets will do it every time. As they say lose a few gain more.


----------



## there_there

Daknee said:


> Yup those diets will do it every time. As they say lose a few gain more.



so it would seem....

i thought if i just ate normal the pounds would start to slide off.....but i slowly started cheating and going back to the way i was eating before.....after all that, i'm chubbier than ever


----------



## Tori DeLuca

there_there said:


> and it hasn't been working - up to 213
> 
> the layer of flab on my stomach/sides is getting close to an inch....


Still lookin good doll, still lookin good!


----------



## there_there

Tori DeLuca said:


> Still lookin good doll, still lookin good!



thanks hun  i've been trying to fight it, but these love handles dont seem to be going anywhere.....going to try putting on another ten pounds and see how it looks


----------



## kattylee

Hey, good to see you back  Although I think you need to make up your mind, to gain, or not to gain?! I think you know in your heart which one it is! x


----------



## channelgirl06

Please do keep gaining!!!! I think you need another inch or two on that paunch.


----------



## there_there

kattylee said:


> Hey, good to see you back  Although I think you need to make up your mind, to gain, or not to gain?! I think you know in your heart which one it is! x



the crazy thing is...i've really tried to stop gaining, but i cant - i start craving that fast, fatty food again....and the next thing i know i'm sitting here (like right now) stuffing myself full of Wendys

i'll be up to 220 before i know it......


----------



## there_there

here's some shots from today...


----------



## there_there

these are a pair of size 34's i used to wear all the time...i sucked in my gut as far as I could & took a shot.....then just relaxed and took another

i just realized...i can't see my ribs anymore.......:blink:


----------



## there_there

last one 

i'm thinking about buying a cheap little video camera....i can jiggle this flab like crazy now - i think its to the point where it would look good on cam....


----------



## channelgirl06

Shake that flab for us ladies on camera. I'm sure a video camera couldn't cost that much...


----------



## there_there

channelgirl06 said:


> Shake that flab for us ladies on camera.  I'm sure a video camera couldn't cost that much...



done ;-)

once i figure out how to upload these videos i think the FFA's will enjoy.....this video really puts how flabby i've gotten into perspective


----------



## there_there

its crazy....i did not realize how fat i had gotten until i took these videos...the quality is so much clearer. Here's the current before & after status (after about 5 months)


----------



## one_shy_writer

Tease! Leave the pics up for more than a few hours...


----------



## slimchic77

one_shy_writer said:


> Tease! Leave the pics up for more than a few hours...



Pretty please :smitten:


----------



## there_there

slimchic77 said:


> Pretty please :smitten:



i'm sorry...i know i'm terrible about this. Its just been a very up & down process. part of me is very turned on by it, but societal pressures are a b!tch....

that said, i've been gaining again lately - i worked out for a bit and was able to drop a few pounds, but the second i stopped doing it, i started expanding again.....i'm guessing i'll be over 220 in a couple weeks - pics to come


----------



## there_there

nothing much has changed  i'll post some more 10 pounds from now...


----------



## there_there

nice shot of my lovehandles & belly button (getting pretty deep-set...)


----------



## there_there

the latest before & after


----------



## there_there

here's a little clip i took earlier today


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mo-6VWHV3M

it just went up, and from my experience it tends to go online/offline randomly the first hour or so - but it should be up for good shortly


----------



## channelgirl06

glad too see your back..


----------



## there_there

posting a new vid over on youtube right now....


----------



## Daknee

there_there said:


> i'm sorry...i know i'm terrible about this. Its just been a very up & down process. part of me is very turned on by it, but societal pressures are a b!tch....
> 
> that said, i've been gaining again lately - i worked out for a bit and was able to drop a few pounds, but the second i stopped doing it, i started expanding again.....i'm guessing i'll be over 220 in a couple weeks - pics to come



Yup, That's excactly what happens. I know it happened to me. Remember you have to do what feels right for you.


----------



## there_there

after eating/drinking beer all weekend....i was "dieting" but honestly i think i'm as soft as i've ever been right now.....these are an old pair of pants (size 34) that used to fit - going to post a vid of me trying them on in a bit....was quite a struggle


----------



## channelgirl06

maybe you were meant to plateau at this current state?


----------



## ImNotFunny

Hey I'm a newwwwbbb I'm not going to attempt to post a pic yet, but here's my my space

http://www.myspace.com/brianfromattwm

add me...talk to me...


----------



## Guitarnutz13

There any changes in Arm size since the gain ?


----------



## there_there

Guitarnutz13 said:


> There any changes in Arm size since the gain ?



not really.....i've done arm exercises periodically, so those have stayed basically the same (although, much softer since i haven't been going to the gym for 7 months)

its all gone straight to my stomach and love handles.......very soft around my belly button especially


----------



## Guitarnutz13

I noticed a slight gain. 1/4 or 1/2 inch. more in my neck area too.


----------



## there_there

in case anyone remembers me.....i tried dieting again but it didn't take....the second i stopped, the flab came right back.

so, i'm going to try gaining again (right now i'm right about where i was last time i posted - about a 15/20 pound gain). I'm going to attempt to put on about 20 pounds over the next month....wont post anything until i have a really jaw-dropping gain....wish me luck


----------



## one_shy_writer

As if we could forget.


----------



## there_there

one_shy_writer said:


> As if we could forget.



thanks  well, if things go as i'm planning, i'll be making quite a re-entrance in about 4 weeks


----------



## there_there

here's where i'm starting at. Right around 207 (still at about a 15-20 pound gain overall)....my goal is 225 by June 30th


----------



## matromaq

there_there said:


> here's where i'm starting at. Right around 207 (still at about a 15-20 pound gain overall)....my goal is 225 by June 30th




you're like the ultimate shy-guy.. removing your pics like 15 minutes after posting them


----------



## there_there

matromaq said:


> you're like the ultimate shy-guy.. removing your pics like 15 minutes after posting them




you're right - sorry....


----------



## one_shy_writer

Those pants don't look too comfortable, darlin'...


----------



## there_there

one_shy_writer said:


> Those pants don't look too comfortable, darlin'...



indeed  i'm back to oozing out of my work clothing again....


----------



## Melian

You look fucking fantastic. Damn. I remember how you started off, all muscular and bionic-looking. And now, here you are giving me girl wood.....unbelievable. :wubu:


----------



## there_there

Melian said:


> You look fucking fantastic. Damn. I remember how you started off, all muscular and bionic-looking. And now, here you are giving me girl wood.....unbelievable. :wubu:



thanks  

quite a ways to go, but i agree....hard to believe i used to be so cut - i can barely remember what it felt like....its just like jelly down around that region right now


----------



## one_shy_writer

How are you feeling about it? I know you've been back and forth so much.


----------



## lara

i didnt comment in a while, but i just have to tell you that you look absolutely fantastic! 
i love you for doing this and showing it to us


----------



## there_there

been trying to diet lately, but i swear...the second i let up for a couple of weeks it just slowly comes back.....

considering another shot at gaining - more to come


----------



## there_there

finally broke down and bought new work clothing today (the current wardrobe was getting ridiculously tight). In the past 12 months, i've gone from a size 34 to a size 38 (i had the sales guy measure me)......  something tells me those 38's wont last long at my current clip though....


----------



## there_there

i've been extremely flaky with the gaining thing.....but i seem to be cresting past the point where i can hide it when i want to (i got a comment at work today about how tight my clothing was....)

and as my post on the weight board would indicate, i'm thinking about moving it up a notch

but i'll try to be less flighty this time around - hopefully this has been an enjoyable thread, regardless of how sporadic it has been


----------



## there_there

this remains my favorite part of this......freshly shaved flab ;-)


----------



## there_there

not disappearing, going to (with missaf's permission) return with a more anonoymous handle..... 

be back shortly


----------



## there_there

well, so much for that plan...


----------



## Rainbowliquor

there_there said:


> well, so much for that plan...




Could you please repost the new update pic? I missed it!


----------



## there_there

voila.............


----------



## Rainbowliquor

there_there said:


> voila.............



Thanks looking great!


----------



## matromaq

there_there said:


> i'll try to be less flighty this time around



 :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## there_there

oh, i'm still here  i'll keep posting shots as i gain, just wary of keeping them up here 24/7

if anyone wants any other pics, feel free to PM me


----------



## there_there

thoughts?


----------



## there_there

a couple others....after about 2,500 unneeded calories worth of Wendys


----------



## there_there

well, i've been eating about 6,000 calories per day for 4 days straight - i think i'm really starting to notice some gain.....at that rate, i should be gaining about a pound a day - and thats pretty much what it feels like right now....

my whole upper body jiggles now, which is new (especially my back fat) - makes hitting bumps on the highway fun, however 

i would say i've easily gained back ten pounds in the last month (i was looking cut again 30 days ago, believe it or not) - i'm going to try and gain about ten more, and then re-assess


----------



## Qit el-Remel

IMHO, you're not particularly fat, but you do look appealingly plush. And that's a very cute tattoo—I'm certain that I've seen that graphic before, but I'm not sure where.

-Qit


----------



## there_there

yeah, its a work in progress - maybe this thread belongs over on the weight board.....who knows at this point


----------



## there_there

seem to be getting accustomed to this new physique....

its funny - several of my friends are heavier, but i was always the "ripped" one of the group

i seem to be slowly catching up to them though


----------



## there_there

this always opens my eyes about my gain...here's a couple of shirts i used to wear when i was ripped and muscular....


----------



## there_there

gotta love it


----------



## channelgirl06

I think those shirts look better on you now than when you were ripped! keep it up!


----------



## there_there

185 vs. 210


----------



## Melian

Oh yeah....20 more on that is a GREAT idea. 

You look awesome :smitten:


----------



## there_there

Melian said:


> Oh yeah....20 more on that is a GREAT idea.
> 
> You look awesome :smitten:



thanks hun.....i've eaten nothing but fast food & milkshakes for about 5 days straight.....feel like a slug, but it seems to be working


----------



## one_shy_writer

Christ, man, what does a girl have to do to get you to leave pics up for more than a couple of hours? PM me or SOMETHING with these links!


----------



## there_there

go back to page eight - i left a bunch of them up there 

more to come today though 



one_shy_writer said:


> Christ, man, what does a girl have to do to get you to leave pics up for more than a couple of hours? PM me or SOMETHING with these links!


----------



## there_there

here's some new shots

the last week has been a blur of eating.....up to 212 this morning - im sure a couple pounds of that is the 2 whole pizzas i ate in the last 24 hours, but it seems to be creeping up there again...the peaks and valleys are all slowly shifting upwards.

220 should be doable in the next couple of weeks - much more to come


----------



## there_there

liked this one, only because it shows the lines underneath my pecs have reappeared....these were COMPLETELY gone 6 weeks ago when i was in Las Vegas....ive probably gained 10 pounds since then


----------



## Rainbowliquor

awww with the boards being down I missed the new progress pics


----------



## fifermdr

yeah i can never see any of your pics yet there are comments about them. do you only put them on for a day or so or am i missing something?


----------



## there_there

this before & after is amazingly, only 10 days apart. Was busting my ass in the gym again, got down to 200 pounds....

so i got a little complacent and didn't work out the last 10 days. Ate somewhat normal, but the fast food, pizza & beer slowly worked its way to the top of the order again.... Woke up this morning and looked in the mirror - just about fainted.....lol. Right back to 213

i'm right back to where i was. Just amazing....seems like short of me going to the gym non-stop, my body has made up its mind on what direction its heading


----------



## Melian

Listen to your body; it is very wise :bow:


----------



## there_there

Melian said:


> Listen to your body; it is very wise :bow:



thanks hun

here's another from today


----------



## Melian

You're murdering me...

Don't stop.


----------



## there_there

i'll see what i can do 

20 more lbs might look good if i can remotely keep the pecs & arms.....



Melian said:


> You're murdering me...
> 
> Don't stop.


----------



## there_there

i'm starting at just about my "roundest" ever this time around - should pay some dividends....


----------



## there_there

i seem to have misplaced them... :doh: :eat1:


----------



## Qit el-Remel

*grab grab grope fondle PINCH*

Sorry, couldn't resist. 

-Qit


----------



## there_there

Qit el-Remel said:


> *grab grab grope fondle PINCH*
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> -Qit



no apologies needed


----------



## there_there

need to switch this up to keep it interesting. I'm going to eat everything i can for the next week, but not take any pics, make any posts.....and try to avoid looking at it in the mirror/playing with the flab etc.....

hopefully by next friday when i 'take the wraps off', it will be eye opening for all 


until then... :eat1:


----------



## channelgirl06

you're body is intelligent, it knows where it should go! Can't wait for pics in 6 days!


----------



## there_there

here's the current state of the belly 

if you look at that side shot, i think those are stretch marks starting to develop...not sure though

been sick the last 2 weeks so i may have lost a little water weight - but the flab seems to be intact


----------



## there_there

case in point


----------



## there_there

i know....i'm such a tease.....

although, the girl i'm seeing right now seems to be a bit of a closet FA.....i showed her these pics tonight, and she admitted she was turned on by them (she hadn't seem me in like 4 weeks....long story - but last time she saw me, i was *cut*)

So we shall see.....with a little encouragement, 20 more lbs wouldn't be an impossibility


----------



## channelgirl06

I love how you look now. foreget being cut. this is way better!!!!


----------



## chapelhillmensch

I was just curious cudo's on your gain but shouldn't this thread be on the Weight Board??


----------



## Observer373

Who is in the Dallas/Ft. Worth Metroplex and likes wine?


----------



## there_there

well, the holidays have been good to me...up around 217 now, here's a few new shots


----------



## there_there

after i took those pics, i decided to rummage through my old clothes, and came across a pair of pants i wore before i started gaining. It got me to thinking - i've generally had to emphasize my gain, but i seem to be moving beyond that phase finally.....

so i put these on (for the first time in about a year), and didn't try to emphasize it at all. And i literally poured out of them.  the first group of shots below are just wearing them/standing normally, and then the next set is with some emphasis. 

:eat1:


----------



## there_there

starting to gain again....not sure if im at my peak weight (i've been sketchy about tracking it), but i feel as soft as ever right now....really starting to billow out around my belly - no trace of those formerly rock-hard abs any more....


----------



## there_there

have settled in, here's a couple more - i really think these are starting to show some gain.....


----------



## ~da rev~

Awesome Radiohead tattoo.


----------



## there_there

~da rev~ said:


> Awesome Radiohead tattoo.



thanks man


----------



## there_there

this could be the time it sticks


----------



## there_there

i've gained about 15 pounds in the last 30 days without really trying - going to kick it into overdrive this next week


----------



## likeitmatters

there_there said:


> i've gained about 15 pounds in the last 30 days without really trying - going to kick it into overdrive this next week




omg a man who shaved his belly hair off...oh the shame of it all 



:bow:


----------



## there_there

same ol' story - stopped paying attention for a while, and low and behold...

i think this is as chubby as i've been - going to make another run at 220 (i'm at 210 right now) and see if it "takes" this time....


----------



## chicken legs

who is that under you belly button....there:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten

hmmm :eat2: And cute tattoo... nice little touch lol :happy:


----------



## there_there

it's the Radiohead bear 



chicken legs said:


> who is that under you belly button....there:eat2:


----------



## there_there

ty  finally reaching the tipping point i believe...



kinkykitten said:


> hmmm :eat2: And cute tattoo... nice little touch lol :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

there_there said:


> ty  finally reaching the tipping point i believe...



 No problem! Looking good


----------



## there_there

kinkykitten said:


> No problem! Looking good



thanks  hopefully ill have some good progress by next weekend...:eat1:


----------



## Tanuki

Loving the Radiohead tattoo man!


----------



## there_there

T-Bear said:


> Loving the Radiohead tattoo man!



thanks man


----------



## there_there

and i've easily gained 5 pounds - up to 211

i love that last pic, only because its a loose XL shirt - kinda sums it up


----------



## chicken legs

you have a perfectly cute cuddly belly bulge


----------



## there_there

chicken legs said:


> you have a perfectly cute cuddly belly bulge



thank you 

Here's a couple more pics....just a couple of fun angles. I was around 185/190 when i started playing around with this 2 years ago.....up to 212 now.


----------



## there_there

just a teaser...hopefully much more to come


----------



## there_there

these pics were taken 4 weeks ago, and this morning....

Just started actually trying to gain 3 days ago when i realized the chub was coming back....going at a breakneck pace right now...


----------



## chicken legs

teehee now i have smilely face too..:eat2:


----------



## there_there

i'm really making some progress - this is my change in the last 3 weeks


----------



## there_there

another one from tonight.....i honestly think i'm getting kinda fat this time around


----------



## likeitmatters

as to the girls tell me "you are getting fluffy" lol

great picture


:happy:


----------



## there_there

my own little "90 Day Challenge"

The goal is lofty, and I have failed before....but something tells me this time will be different.

stay tuned  :eat1:


----------



## there_there

on track for something jaw-dropping...but I have a long long way to go (85 more days). Hopefully this will be a nice conclusion for those of you who've watched this saga over the years.


----------



## there_there

yet it's still not enough.

i've gained about 13 pounds of pure fat in the last 6 weeks....was going to post a pic but they still aren't jaw dropping enough.

10 more and i think i'll be ready. It's funny, you keep trying to get fat over and over for about 6 years....and eventually you start to get fat. No time to work out now (even if I wanted to stop), and I have 2 tubs of Mass Gainer sitting under my desk at work daring me every day...

*sigh*


----------



## there_there

If anyone has one of my old "thin" pics, please send it to me via private message....I want to post a proper b & a on here when I'm ready but I long ago deleted all of those...

This thread was admittedly a little pointless over the last few years but I think it'll have been worth the wait. I've blown by my old peak...figure it's time to go for the gusto


----------



## fritzi

Is this a soliloquize thread? Nobody has responded for 3 years .... And it's called a picture thread - but there are no pictures.....


----------



## there_there

lol...long story - there was a lot of activity years ago but I kept falling off the wagon so to speak. But pictures there shall be - nearing my finish line.


----------



## Librarygirl

there_there said:


> lol...long story - there was a lot of activity years ago but I kept falling off the wagon so to speak. But pictures there shall be - nearing my finish line.



Oooh! Keeping us in suspense....I like it! Looking forward to seeing those pics! Your user name is also rather interesting!


----------



## there_there

Librarygirl said:


> Oooh! Keeping us in suspense....I like it! Looking forward to seeing those pics! Your user name is also rather interesting!



Looking forward to posting them...resisting the urge, want to make sure im sufficiently round and flabby  a couple more weeks of these mass gainer shakes ought to do it.


----------



## there_there

At my fattest ever...no signs of slowing down.


----------



## Librarygirl

there_there said:


> At my fattest ever...no signs of slowing down.



FAT!
Definitely something a girl could grab hold of and poke there!


----------



## Librarygirl

there_there said:


> At my fattest ever...no signs of slowing down.



FAT!
Definitely something a girl could grab hold of and poke there!


----------



## there_there

Librarygirl said:


> FAT!
> Definitely something a girl could grab hold of and poke there!



Wish I had a before shot - but I was solid muscle at one point 

Glad you like  here's to another 20....


----------



## there_there

Getting round


----------



## there_there

Good shot of the love handles....these have definitely never been so big


----------



## Surlysomething

Gotta love those headless shots.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Gotta love those headless shots.


*
BETTER YET...of skinny guys that think they are fat..cause they put on 20# of fat....there-there you have played this game for ever...and are not fat unless you compare yourself to an anorexic guy maybe

I LIKE REAL FAT GUYS!!!! 

yeah I said it :eat2:*


----------



## there_there

HDANGEL15 said:


> BETTER YET...of skinny guys that think they are fat..cause they put on 20# of fat....there-there you have played this game for ever...and are not fat unless you compare yourself to an anorexic guy maybe
> 
> I LIKE REAL FAT GUYS!!!!
> 
> yeah I said it :eat2:



lol.....Well since you've "taken me to task" let me just say a couple things...

You're right, ive been at this forever. And I'm certainly not "fat" in the sense of the word as you are using it. Don't believe I've ever said it like that, although I believe someone can say "I've never been this fat" in a relative sense...and not be suggesting they are "fat" in technical terms. 

HOWEVER....I've never kept at it for this long before (two months straight). And I've never been this chubby before...if I keep going at this rate all bets are off. And I think it has been about 3 years since I had posted a picture, so it isn't like I've been wasting everyone's time on a continual basis. 

But this is just for fun - I have absolutely no problem with the moderator moving or deleting this thread if it is that much of a nuisance. 

And I'm certainly not looking to start a pissing match - just wanted to clarify where I'm coming from. Like I said, if it is in the wrong place or just unwanted in general, hit delete.


----------



## there_there

I'll say this much...while "I" may not be fat, "this" is fat


----------



## Librarygirl

there_there said:


> I'll say this much...while "I" may not be fat, "this" is fat



Yes, you may have some way to go to match some on here, but there is definitely some blubber straining at that belt! You may need to go clothes shopping soon at this rate!


----------



## there_there

Librarygirl said:


> Yes, you may have some way to go to match some on here, but there is definitely some blubber straining at that belt! You may need to go clothes shopping soon at this rate!



Thanks Hun  yep....a long ways to go but there is potential anyways


----------



## Surlysomething

there_there said:


> I'll say this much...while "I" may not be fat, "this" is fat




You're headless though. What's the point?


----------



## there_there

Surlysomething said:


> You're headless though. What's the point?



Well for the people who have liked/not liked this thread over the years....you're the first to voice that particular complaint. 

You don't like it - some do. I'm done with this back and forth though...if you don't like it, ignore it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> You're headless though. What's the point?


* 
maybe he's really FUGLY and these are his best assets


​*




j/k


----------



## there_there

HDANGEL15 said:


> maybe he's really FUGLY and these are his best assets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



lol...the world may never know


----------



## there_there

gaining 2 lbs a week like clockwork....


----------



## there_there

the pics have never done my gain justice (i think)...but this one shows a little bit of progress..

if i can keep this up for another couple of months it should start to get interesting. 3 months, 20-25 lbs gained at the moment.


----------



## there_there

see you in (hopefully) 10 lbs or so


----------



## Librarygirl

there_there said:


> gaining 2 lbs a week like clockwork....



I spy a lovehandle!


----------



## there_there

Librarygirl said:


> I spy a lovehandle!



Starting to get downright doughy


----------



## there_there

there_there said:


> Starting to get downright doughy



Up another 5 lbs


----------



## there_there

A different angle.....still not where I want to be, but another 10 lbs or so and I think I'll start to really get chubby


----------



## there_there

Last one for now - I had rock hard abs as recently as 4 months ago.....at the moment, not so much...lol


----------



## Librarygirl

there_there said:


> Last one for now - I had rock hard abs as recently as 4 months ago.....at the moment, not so much...lol



Mmm....Not much sign of those rock hard abs now,lol! I think they're gone forever.....

A luscious belly and I love the way it is pouring over your belt:blush:

This thread may not please everyone, but it makes this FFA smile


----------



## there_there

Librarygirl said:


> Mmm....Not much sign of those rock hard abs now,lol! I think they're gone forever.....
> 
> A luscious belly and I love the way it is pouring over your belt:blush:
> 
> This thread may not please everyone, but it makes this FFA smile



Thanks hun  well, I guess the only way to prove em' wrong is to gain another 20....I'll see what I can do


----------



## there_there

A little glimpse of my Holiday gains....at my fattest ever (been stuffing my face nonstop for the last five weeks) - hoping for at least another 10 lbs


----------



## Librarygirl

there_there said:


> A little glimpse of my Holiday gains....at my fattest ever (been stuffing my face nonstop for the last five weeks) - hoping for at least another 10 lbs



I can see someone has been having a happy holiday so far...... T-U-B-B-Y!

Delicious! One FFA here certainly approves of those ample love handles and that burgeoning soft belly that's crying out to be played with!:blush:


----------



## there_there

Librarygirl said:


> I can see someone has been having a happy holiday so far...... T-U-B-B-Y!
> 
> Delicious! One FFA here certainly approves of those ample love handles and that burgeoning soft belly that's crying out to be played with!:blush:



Thank hun - there is some definite jiggling going on these days


----------



## there_there

I've taken a lot of pics over the years...I think this is my favorite yet. 

Holiday goodness


----------



## Librarygirl

there_there said:


> I've taken a lot of pics over the years...I think this is my favorite yet.
> 
> Holiday goodness



I think the holidays have done you a lot of good

What can I say....WOW! That belly expanding at an ever faster rate and looks ripe for an FFA to cup her hands around it and enjoy it

I will say no more in this public place lest I embarrass myself or disappoint those who see me as somewhat demure....


----------



## there_there

Librarygirl said:


> I think the holidays have done you a lot of good
> 
> What can I say....WOW! That belly expanding at an ever faster rate and looks ripe for an FFA to cup her hands around it and enjoy it
> 
> I will say no more in this public place lest I embarrass myself or disappoint those who see me as somewhat demure....



Ty :eat2:


----------



## Librarygirl

there_there said:


> Ty :eat2:



My pleasure

....:blush:


----------



## there_there

Fattest I've ever been without a doubt


----------



## fritzi

Interesting - this thread has turned from a monologue into a dialogue.

Librarygirl - you are such a charitable soul!


----------



## there_there

fritzi said:


> Interesting - this thread has turned from a monologue into a dialogue.
> 
> Librarygirl - you are such a charitable soul!



You guys are funny....

Just trying to get fat here and enjoy it - nothing more nothing less. And at long last it is working....

Ill go back to my old rule and just post over on the weight board - no fun getting slammed whenever I post a pic.


----------



## Sasquatch!

there_there said:


> You guys are funny....
> 
> Just trying to get fat here and enjoy it - nothing more nothing less. And at long last it is working....
> 
> Ill go back to my old rule and just post over on the weight board - no fun getting slammed whenever I post a pic.


----------



## there_there

Sasquatch! said:


>



lol that is a funny pic

I'm not the least bit mad...this is just for fun - always was.


----------



## Librarygirl

:blush:

Feels like the virtual equivalent of someone walking in on us making out, lol!


----------



## Cobra Verde

there_there said:


> lol that is a funny pic
> 
> I'm not the least bit mad...this is just for fun - always was.



Yeah, that was apparent by the way you abruptly deleted your pictures.





there_there said:


> You guys are funny....
> 
> Just trying to get fat here and enjoy it - nothing more nothing less. And at long last it is working....
> 
> Ill go back to my old rule and just post over on the weight board - no fun getting slammed whenever I post a pic.







_Stop. Don't. Come back._


----------

